# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  Atlantis, manisada mı?

## gokhan

Atlantis, Manisada Mı?

Eylül ayı içinde The Sunken City adlı kitabın yazarı olan İngiliz Arkeolog Peter James, Manisaya ikinci kez gelerek, yanındaki BBC film ekibiyle beraber çalışmalar yaptı. Jamesin ekibinde Londra Üniversitesinden Yunanlı Arkeolog Nikos Kokkinosda bulunuyordu. BBC ise bir belgesel TV filmi çekmişti. Film, Peter Jamesin tezi üzerine çekildi ve bu tez Jamesin yaklaşımına göre, Kayıp Kıta Atlantisin Manisada Sipil Dağında bulunduğudur. James, Manisa yöresinde yaşadığı varsayılan mitolojik Lidya Kralı Tantalosun Atlantisin isim babası olan Atlas ile aynı kişi olduğunu ve Tantalosun ülkesi olan Tantilisin Atlantis olması gerektiğini mitolojik ve arkeolojik kaynakları göstererek ileri sürmekte. Bu bir iddia ama bilimsel çizgide bir iddia çünkü işin içinde bu kez fanatik inançlılar değil, bilim dünyasına mensup insanlar var. Acaba bunlar yeterli mi? Peter Jamesin tezlerini okurken ille de Atlantisin Manisada olması gerektiği görülmüyor, dünyanın birçok yerinde olduğu gibi bir efsanenin yurdumuzda taşınabileceği öncelik ve önem taşıyor. Ve Peter Jamesi kendi çizgisinden izliyoruz
Atlas Cezasını Nerede Çekiyor?

Plato Atlantisin ilk kralının Poseidonun oğlu olduğunu söylüyor. Grek mitlerine göre Poseidon, devlerin yani Titanların babasıdır, Odysseusun öldürdüğü tek gözlü dev Kiklops Yunanlıyı babasına şikayet eder. Ama denizlerin tanrısının dev Atlasın babası olduğu, mitolojide pek vurgulanmaz, daha çok ozanlar Atlasın Titanlardan birisi olduğunu söylerler. Atlas Titanların ikinci önemli karakteridir yani Cronosun oğlu, Iapetusun kardeşidir. Atlasın en tanınmış kardeşi ise Titan Prometheustur Hani şu göklerden ateşi çalıp insan ırkına gizlice veren Titan. Mitlere göre Prometheus, insanı çamurdan yaratan karakterdir. Ama yakalanır ve Zeus tarafından cezalandırılır. Bütün bu olaylar nedeniyle Antik Yunanda Prometheus adına yapılmış hiçbir tapınak yoktur çünkü Zeusun öfkesinden korkulmuştur. Yani Prometheus ve kardeşi Epimetheus Olympialılara karşıdırlar, öteki iki kardeş yani Menoetius ile Atlasta Zeusa karşı büyük Titanlar savaşında yer alırlar, Menoetius savaş sırasında Zeus tarafından bir yıldırımla vurulur, Atlas ise esir düşerek özel bir cezaya çarptırılır. Ebediyete kadar gökleri sırtında taşıyacaktır. Atlasın cezasını nerede çektiği konusu tartışmalıdır, Hesiodos Tartarostan yani yer altından bahseder, bazılarına göre ise Atlas cezasını kuzey rüzgarlarının ülkesi olan Hyperboreada çekmektedir. Homer ise batıyı yani Atlantik Okyanusunu ima eder. Burada dikkat çeken ilk yer Fastaki Atlas Dağlarıdır çünkü Perseus mitine göre Atlas bir dağa dönüşmüştür. Romalı coğrafyacı Pomponius Mela ise Atlas Dağlarının gökleri tutan sütunlar olduklarını yazar. Acaba bu isim talihsiz Titan yüzünden mi verilmiştir?
Kutsanmış Ada ve Batı Anadolu

Bir diğer ilginç yön ise, Heredot tarafından da desteklenen Atlas adının verildiği dağların, Libyalı kabileler tarafından Atarantes veya Atlantes adıyla bilindiği ve bu isimlerin ise Göklerin Sütunu anlamına geldiğidir. Büyük olasılıkla Berberîlerin verdiği Adrar adı bölgeye gelen Yunanlılardan alınmıştı. Yani Atlas Dağları, Atlasla ilişkiliydi. Eğer Plato buradan yola çıkarak, Atlası Kayıp Krallıkla bütünleştirdiyse, bu ille de Atlantisin Atlas Okyanusunda olduğu anlamına gelmeyecektir. Çünkü mitlerin mantığı özgündür ve dünyasal mantıkla bütünleştirilemezler. Sicilyalı ozan Pindar ise, Atlasın batıda değil doğuda cezalandırıldığını söyler. O zaman batıya olduğu kadar doğuya da dönüp bakmamız gerekir. Lesboslu tarihçi Hellanicusun verdiği (MÖ 500), Atlantis ismi sürpriz bir etki yaratır. Çünkü Hellanicus, Platodan önce yaşamıştır ve Atlantisin Atlasın kızı olduğundan söz eder. Atlas ve kardeşleri dünyanın sınırında bulunan Blest Adası-Kutsanmış Ada adlı bir adada yaşamaktadırlar, bu yaklaşım Platonunkiyle aynıdır. Blest Adası, Girit Adasının mitolojik kralı Rhadamahthusun adasıdır ve bu kralın yönettiği krallığı içinde Ege Adaları ve tüm Batı Anadolu kıyıları bulunmaktadır. Tarihçi Diodorus ise, Kutsanmış Adanın Tufanla ilgili olduğunu yazar, sözünü ettiği Doğu Yunanlılar, Batı Anadolu kıyılarında yaşayanlardır. Tufan başladığında Hellenicusun kahramanı olan Poseidonun oğlu Lycus, kurtulabilmek için ana kıtaya deniz yoluyla kaçar ve orasının Lidya olduğunu öğrenir. Özetle birkaç kaynak daha göz önüne alınırsa, Kutsanmış Adanın Anadolu kıyılarının batısında olduğu anlaşılmaktadır ve tüm mitolojik kaynaklar Atlası ve ailesini Küçük Asyaya yönlendirirler. Ve en dikkat çekici mit referansı Iapethusun, Batı Anadoludaki Kilikyanın atası olduğu, Atlasın kız kardeşi Anchialenin adına burada iki kent kurulduğu ve Iapethusun karısının yani Atlasın annesinin adının Asya olduğu şeklindedir. Gerçekten de Batı Ege kıyısındaki Lidyanın orijinal adı Asyadır, Roma döneminde isim Anatoliaya dönüştürülmüş, buradan da Küçük Asya deyimi çıkmıştır ve Pindara göre buradan Ataların Toprakları anlamı çıkmaktadır. Öyleyse Atlas arayışı Batı Anadoluda yapılabilir çünkü bu yörenin tüm mitlerde ve inançlarda önemi büyüktür ve daha da önemlisi Anadolunun antik toplumları genel anlamda atalarımız olarak kabul edilmektedirler.
Mitlerin ortaklığı

Çıkış noktası olan Titanlarla Olympialılar arasındaki savaşın bir benzeri Hitit kaynaklarında da vardır. Mitolog Joseph Fontenrose, Yunan ve Asya mitleri arasındaki genetik ilişkinin gözden kaçırılmaması gerektiğini söyler. Hesiodosta olduğu gibi Hitit versiyonunda da, evreni yöneten güçlerin Birinci Alalus vardır ama Anus tarafından tahtından indirilerek karanlık dünyaya sürülür ama dokuz yıl sonra isyan eden kurnaz Kumarbi tarafından bir kuşun kovulması gibi kovulur ve kaçarak göklere saklanır ama daha sonra Anus yine isyan ederek kardeşlerinin yardımıyla Kumarbiyi yener. Bu mitin Yunan mitleri ile ilişkisi Alalusya başlar, o Kaostur. Anus, Uranüsle aynı roldedir, Kumarbi isyankar tanrı Kronosa yakındır ondan doğan Hitit fırtınalar tanrısı Teshup ise Zeusa çok yakındır. Tanrı Anus, MÖ 3.000lerdeki Sümer gök tanrısı Anudur ve oradan Hititlere yansımıştır. Diğer tanrı transferlerinde olduğu gibi Bütün bu mitolojik kaynaklar genelde İndo-Avrupa kökenlidirler yani Antik Yunan Mitolojisinin ilham kaynağı Anadoludur. Hitit mitlerinde de bir Atlas karakteri vardır, Kumarbi yeni tanrılar yaratırken Ullikummis adlı bir süper insan yaratır. Onu en sert kayadan yapar ama Ullikummis çok hızlı büyümektedir ve her yeri kaplayacaktır. Bunun üzerine Kumarbi, onu alır ve göklerle, yeri taşıyan Ubellirisin omzuna oturtur. Ubelleris bir devdir yani Titandır, özetle de Atlasın Hitit versiyonudur. Hitit yazıtlarında ve Yazılıkayadaki kaya resimlerinde gökleri ve yeri taşıyan boğa başlı yari insan yaratıklar vardır ve adları Atlanteslerdir. Buradaki en ilginç çağrışım ise, Platonun Atlantis öyküsünde boğanın kutsal bir hayvan olarak tanımlanması ve boğa kültünün vurgulanmasıdır. Bir diğer çağrışım ise boğa kutsallığını tanıyan bir diğer inancın yani Mitraizmin de Anadolu kökenli olmasıdır. Böylece gerek Yunan, gerekse de Hitit mitlerinde Atlasın ortak karakter olduğu görülür. Kaldı ki Atlas ikonu daha da eskidir, Hitit öncesi Hurri inançlarında da benzer bir kişilik vardır.
Platonun kastettiği boğaz Çanakkale miydi?

Atlantisin Anadoludaki varlığının bir diğer tartışmalı ipucu Bernard Zanggerdir, The Flood from Heaven adlı kitabın yazarı olan Zangger, Troya Savaşının sonrasında bazı Yunanlıların Mısıra Saise kadar gittiklerine inanmaktadır. Sais Rahipleri Mikenler ve Troya Uygarlığı hakkında bilgi sahibidirler. Troya o çağda enerjik, sağlıklı, güçlü ve ünlü bir kenttir aynen anlatılan Kraliyet Kenti Atlantis gibi Kastedilen Troya çok eski bir kenttir ve Troyanın yer aldığı Çanakkale Boğazı çok eski çağlarda Cebelitarık Boğazında olduğu gibi Herkülün Sütunları olarak biliniyordu. Zanggere göre, Atlantisin yeri Troyanın yakınıdır. Sonuç olarak Zanggerin yaklaşımı, bir tezdir ama genel anlamda da Atlantis araştırmalarına Anadoluya yönelik bir yön vermiştir. Anadoludaki Atlantisin izlerini kovalarken, aranacak olan iz Anadoludaki Tufandır. Homer ve Hesiodos antik mit yazarlarıdır ve biz daha sağlıklı bir kaynağa yani MS 1. Yüzyılda yaşamış olan Yunanlı Coğrafyacı Straboya yönelebiliriz; Strabo, MÖ 4. Yüzyılda yaşamış olan bir kaynaktan söz ediyor; Democles, kuzeydeki Troyada olduğu gibi Lidya ve İyonyada çok büyük depremlerin olduğunu yazar, yüzlerce köy toprak tarafından yutuldu ama Tantalosun ülkesi olan Sipil Dağı parçalandı, göller bataklığa dönüştüler ve Troya dalgaların altında kaldı. Yunanlı tarihçiler ve kronograflar tarih öncesinden söz ederlerken daima Troyadan söz ederler. Ama eğer Democles Troyanın Tantalos döneminde sular altında kalmasından söz ediyorsa, bu söz konusu kaynaklara ters düşer çünkü söz konusu doğal afetler Troya Savaşının çok öncesinde yaşanmışlardır. Ama bu yazının kilit kişiliği Tantalostur.
Tantalosun Cezası

Kimdi Tantalos? Öncelikle Yunan mitlerinin etkin kişiliklerindendir, isminin kökeni iki anlam taşır. Birisi içine iki ayrı içeceğin konulduğu bir çift sürahidir, öteki anlam ise hayal kırıklığı demektir. Tantalos Homere göre (Odysseia XI), cezalandırılmış biridir ve ozan şöyle yazar; ..Pythoya giderken Tantalosu da gördüm, korkunç işkenceler çekerken duruyordu bir gölün içinde ayakta, su yüksele yüksele çıkıyordu çenesine ama içmek istedi mi bir damlasını alamıyordu, ihtiyar adam eğiliyor, eğiliyor, su da çekiliyor çekiliyordu, o saat bir tanrı kurutuveriyordu gölü, yemişler sarkıyordu başının üstünde dallı budaklı ağaçlardan, armutlar, narlar, pırıl pırıl elmalar, ballı incirler sarkıyordu, ama ihtiyar adam koparayım diye ellerini uzattı mıydı, bir yel geliyor, savuruyordu onları kara bulutlara.. Neydi bu cezanın nedeni? Çeşitli efsanelerde farklı suçlardan söz edilir, o ilahi atalardan biridir ve Batı Egedeki Lidya krallarındandır. Mite göre Zeusu bebekken koruyan altın köpeğin çalınmasında rol almıştır ama en büyük suçu tanrıların yemek masasıyla ilgilidir. Tantalos, Olymposa tanrıların sofrasında Nektar yemek ve ambrosia içmek için davet edilir ama döndüğünde ölümlü arkadaşlarıyla paylaşmak için kutsal yiyeceklerden birazını çalar. Bir diğer suçlanma öyküsü yine tanrıların sofrasındadır ama bu kez sofra Sipil Dağındadır, Tantalos Zeusu hoşnut etmek için oğlu Pelopsu kurban eder ve etini pişirerek tanrılara yedirir ama iş anlaşılınca Zeus tiksinir ve Tantalosu yıldırımlarıyla çarpar, Pelopsu yeniden yaşama döndürür. Her iki versiyonda da tanrıların istekleri ana fikirdir yani tanrılara saygısızlık edilmiştir. Atlantis krallarının da tanrıları hoşnut kılmadıkları için cezalandırıldıklarını Platon yazar.
Atlantis Kanıyla Övünen Niobe

Atlasta olduğu gibi tanrıların cezaları tüm mitlerin ana fikridirler. Tüm mitolojik kaynaklara göre Tantalos, Titanların ırkındandır ve Atlasın akrabasıdır. Tarihçi Carl Kerenyi, mitolojik genelojide Titan Atlasın soyundan gelen Lidya Kralının yer aldığından söz eder. Romalı ozan Ovidius Tantalosun kibirli kızı Niobenin Atlantis kanıyla nasıl övündüğünü yazar; Ben Tantalosun kızıyım, o tanrıların sofrasına katılan tek ölümlüydü, benim annem Pleidasın ve Atlasın kız kardeşiydi ve benim büyükbabam Atlas omuzlarında göklerin kemerini taşımaktadır. Aralarında Mitolog Bernard Sergentin de bulunduğu bir grup uzman Atlantidlilerle, Tantalidlilerin yakınlığını vurgularken, öncelikle mitolojik kaderleri bakımından Atlasla Tantalosun benzerliğine dikkat çeker. Bütün bunlar ve daha birçok kaynak bütünleştirildiklerinde Tantalosun Yunan versiyonunun Atlas olduğu sonucuna varılabilir. Platonun kaynak olarak gösterdiği Solonun öyküyü bizzat tanıdığı Lidya Kralı Krezüsten dinlemiş olabilir. Her iki mitte de, gerek Tantalos Mitinde gerekse Atlantis Mitinde aynı temalar vardır; efsanevi zenginlik, tanrılara yakınlık, düşüş, depremler, seller ve volkanlar her iki mitte de hemen hemen aynıdırlar.
Atlantis/Tantalis Karmaşası

Şimdi bir diğer önemli kaynağa yöneliyoruz; bu kaynakta Tantalos dönemi anlatılmakta. Kaynak Romada İmparator Hadrian döneminde yaşamış olan Pausanias. Yazar göründüğü kadarıyla Manisayı görmüştür ve rehber kitabında bu geziyi eve dönüş olarak adlandırır. Pausanias bir deprem kronoloğudur, MÖ 373de Achaeada bizzat yaşadığı depremden sonra depremleri araştırdığını yazıyor. Pausanias, depremlerin özelliklerini uzun uzun anlattıktan sonra şöyle yazıyor; Sipil Dağının üzerindeki kent yarığın içinde kayboldu sonra yarıktan sular fışkırdı ve oluşan göle Saloe Gölü adı verildi, Kentin kalıntıları hala gölün dibindedir ve görülmektedir. Yazar, bize kentin adını söylemez ama Romalı ansiklopedi yazarı Pliny, Magnesia yani Manisa bölgesinde bataklıkların altında Maeonianın antik başkentinin bulunduğunu yazar, kent deprem sonucunda toprak tarafından yutulmuştur. Yine Plinye göre, aynı yer yani Sipil adlı yer, Tantalis adlı kutsanmış ünlü kentin olduğu yerdir. Beşinci Yüzyılda yaşamış olan mitograf Pherecydeste Sipil Dağındaki Tantalos Krallığının bir depremle yok olduğundan söz eder. Burada da Atlas / Tantalos benzerliği Atlantis / Tantalis olarak karşımıza çıkar. Ve sonuçlar aynıdır; deprem ve tufan Peter Jamese göre Tantalis öyküsü, Platonun Atlantisinin ardındaki kayıp kaynak olabilir.
Tantalisin peşinde

1834 yılında kaşif-gezgin Charles Texier, İzmire geldiğinde Bayraklının ardındaki tepede bulunan höyüğü görür görmez, burayı Tantalosun Mezarı olarak tanımladı. Pausaniasın yazdıklarından ve tanımlamasından yola çıkmıştı. Mezarın Miken tarzı olması dışında fazla bir kanıtı yoktu ve hala da aynı yetersizlik sürmekte. Modern araştırmacılara göre ise, mezar Pers döneminde yaşamış lokal yöneticilerden birisine aittir. Aynı tür tartışmalar Yamanlar Dağı eteklerinde bulunan Eski İzmir kalıntıları hakkında da yapılmıştı. Tartışmalar 1945e kadar sürdü İzmir Müze Müdür Rüstem Duyuran ile beraber kazılar yapan Arkeolog Bean burada daha sonra bir su sarnıcına çevrilmiş olan bir Ana Tanrıça tapınağının kalıntısının bulunduğunu belirlediler. Kısacası Eski İzmir araştırmalarında Tantalisle doğrudan ilişkili bir iz yoktu. Biraz daha batıya yani antik Magnesiaya yani Manisaya doğru ilerlemek gerekiyordu. Manisada Pausaniasın tanımladığı birçok ipucu bulunmaktadır çünkü Sipil oradadır, Pelopsun tahtı, Tantalosun mezarı, Saloe Gölü oradadırlar.Ayrıca Hitit tarzı bir Ana Tanrıça Kibele heykeli de oradadır, Pausanias Sipil Dağının kuzeyinde birçok tanrıların anası heykeli bulunduğunu ve Magnesialıların dediklerine göre bunların Tantalosun oğlu Broteas tarafından yapıldıklarını yazar. İkinci bir gönderme ise Tantalosuh oğlu Pelopsun tahtının Sipilde bir tepede bulunduğudur. Pausanias, bunları söyler ve orada artık bir tapınağın bulunduğunu belirtir. 1887de gerçekten de Sipil eteklerindeki tepede, bir tapınak bulundu ve bir Ana Tanrıça inancının izleri vardı.
Geçmişin silik izleri

Bütün bu izler çoğaltılabilir. Peter James, Niobe Kayasını ve Yarıkkayanın ardındaki Sülüklügölün Tantalisin gölü olduğunu irdelemektedir. Tüm bulguları derleyerek, şöyle yazar;

1. Bir göl veya bataklık olmalıdır (Saloe),

2. Sipil Dağının kuzey kıyısında bir ova olmalıdır,

3. Tantalosun gömüldüğü varsayılan kezar uzakta olmamalıdır,

4. Yarıkkaya yakınında su kaynakları olmalıdır,

5. Tantalosun oğlu Broteasın yaptırdığı Kibele yakında olmalıdır,

6. Pelopsun tahtı kuşbakışı bakan bir yerde olmalıdır.

Bütün bunlar yerlerinde midirler? Evet, Peter James bulguları bütünleştirirken, tüm ipuçlarını Pausaniasa göre derlemekte ve bizzat yaptığı incelemenin sonuçlarını açıklamaktadır. Ama çağlar boyunca bölgeyi sarsan adeta tersine çeviren deprem dalgaları öylesine değişimler yarattılar ki, her şey yok oldu. Aynen Platonun Atlantisin yok oluşunu anlattığı gibi Tarihçi Tacitus, MS 17de tüm Lidyanın sarsıldığını ve başta Sard olmak üzere yirmi ünlü kentin yıkıldığını Sipil ve Magnesiada büyük zarar görmüştür. Bunun anlamı geride çok az izin kalabileceğidir.
Atlantis ve Gizem Turizmi

Peter Jamesin ve onun görüşünü destekleyenlerin tezi, yeterince ikna edici midir? Kanıtlar güçlü ve tartışılmaz mıdırlar? Bu iki önemli soruya ne evet, ne de hayır denebilir çünkü sonuçta ortada Atlantisi gösteren kesin bir kanıt yoktur. Jamesin tezi birinci aşamadır yani Atlantisin Bahamalarda, Güney Çin Denizinde, Karadenizde, Mezopotamyada veya Egede olduğu tezlerinin yanına bir yenisini eklemektir. Artık bir de Manisa/Magnesia tezi vardır aynen Santorini/Thera tezinde olduğu gibi.. Asıl önemli olan ise bir grup ciddi batılı bilim adamının ve dünyanın en önemli yayın kuruluşlarının başında gelen BBCnin ilgilendiği bir olayın turizm yönünden ciddiyetini idrak edebilmemizdir. İngilterede bir Stonehenge ile büyük turist çekerken, biz en az onun kadar çarpıcı olan Nemrut ve Didim Tapınağı ile yarısını elde edemiyoruz. Mısır dünyanın yedi harikasından birisi olan Piramitlerle milyonları ülkesine toplarken, yedi harikanın öteki ikisi olan Artemis Tapınağı ile Bodrum Mozolesinin rekonstrüksüyonlarını yapmayı dahi beceremiyoruz. Ve orada olsa da olmasa da Yunanistan Santorini/Atlantis tezini dünyaya satmakta ve bizim ülkemizde Manisa / Atlantis tezini dünyaya tanıtabilecek batılı bilimcilerle ve BBC ekibiyle bürokratik ve medyatik açıdan hiç ilgilenmiyoruz. Aklımız, fikrimiz çıkar, skandal, düzeysizlik, şuursuz bir ciddiyet ve en kötüsü de neye inanmalı, inanmamalı gibisinden saçmalıklarla dolu. Oysa eğer gerçekten Atlantisin üzerinde oturuyorsak unutmamalıyız ki, sahip olduğumuz toprakların önemi çok daha fazladır. Ve biz çok genç bir cumhuriyet olarak binlerce yıllık geçmişte varolan dev uygarlıkların yanında henüz bir şey yapmış değiliz
KAYNAKLAR

1. Peter James: The Sunken City
2. Strabo: Coğrafya/Anadolu
3. Homeros: Odysseia (Azra Erhat çevirisi)
4. Pliny: Natural History

Kaynak; http://www.gizligercekler.com/atlantis-manisada-mi/

----------

